

Amazon’s Kindle Price Punking - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/09/28/amazons-kindle-price-punking/

======
darrenkopp
That's a $30 discount _upfront_. How long until Amazon makes that $30 back?
Amazon is not forcing you to purchase the ad based one, but it _is_ an option.
If that option is worth $30 to the purchaser then fantastic, they just got the
Kindle for less.

No story here, just a whole bunch of FUD in which the author feels entitled to
the Kindle at $79.99 without the ads.

------
goo
Just because this article _hyperbolises the effect of ads on "book culture"_ ,
doesn't mean it is in any way insightful or correct.

